# HDVR2 1st impressions



## keeneking (Feb 4, 2003)

One word...WOW! I've had it installed for a few days now and no complaints. This machine and TIVO itself live up to all the hype I've read about here and at tivocommunity. It is extremely easy to install, setup, and use. The recording features are rock solid and user friendly. The TIVO season pass option is quite useful. I have a three year old and all new Dora the Explorer, Cyberchase, and Dragon Tales shows will be recorded for her. Last night was my night to put my daughter to bed. Normally, I would have rushed the process so that I could watch the NCAA tourney. The HDVR2 allowed me to push one button and record the games. After my daughter was asleep, I started the game from tip off and could fast forward through the commercials until I caught up to the live action. It was heavenly. No bedtime stress and nothing missed. The two tuners are great too. My wife can watch Emeril Live at 8pm tonight and I can record the tourney games and watch them later. My wife initially resisted this purchase, but now she loves it. She also thinks it is easy to use. I highly recommend the HDVR2. If you have been on the fence regarding buying one, take the plunge. You will not be sorry. I flipped back and forth between wanting a 721 (and DISH) or going with a HDVR2 (and DTV). I think I made the right choice. Thanks to everyone who posted their positive experiences in the past. You set my mind at ease. I hope I can do the same for someone else.


----------



## keeneking (Feb 4, 2003)

I forgot to mention how compact the HDVR2 is compared to some of my other video equipment. My Sony DVD/VHS combo is monsterous compared to the HDVR2. I know it's comparing apples and oranges but the small size of the HDVR2 I really like. There is NO audible fan noise. In fact, I can only hear the fan if the room is quiet and I am within 2 feet of it. I was really worried about fan noise from what I have read in the past. It is not an issue at all. Thanks again!


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

You will soon realize that you need a second one. You wife will take over your current one.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Is this your first TiVo/PVR?


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Curtis0620 _
> *You will soon realize that you need a second one. You wife will take over your current one. *


I'll second that! My first one got filled up with my wife's stuff, that I ended up buying another one for the rest of the family. Pretty soon, you'll be upgrading hard drives, and turning in to a total techno-geek.


----------



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

I have to admit after dumping cheap charlie and getting the multisat dish along with the hdvr2.....I will never turn back. I am so happy I made the right choice....Even the fan noise is sooooo
quiet and the unit did not crash or miss any timers (now almost 3 weeks)....if you want the yes network.......SWITCH!


----------



## keeneking (Feb 4, 2003)

This is my first TIVO recorder and first time with satellite. I did the install myself. Pointing the dish correctly was the hardest part. I still need to fine tune the dish. It rained the first day and I got some major rain fade on some channels...HBO, locals, etc...Sat strength is currently at 68%. During set up it showed a peak at 94%. I hoping a stronger signal with proper pointing will ease the rain fade. Either way, I am working the recorder fairly hard...20+ recordings a day. If it rains I will just watch my Now Playing List. It is an incredible toy! My neighbor came over and played with it for 20 minutes and then he drove straight to BestBuy and bought a HDVR2. Another lost cable subscriber!


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Where are some of the bset deals going now for new D subscribers with the tivo, I have a 721 now and am looking to switch to get YES..
I assume still no UHF remote with the Tivo??, and how many hours does it record. I'm sure info is elsewhere but since we are on the topic..
thanks


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rolou21 _
> *....if you want the yes network.......SWITCH! *


...or NFLST or MLBEI as well...


----------



## keeneking (Feb 4, 2003)

The best deal I found was $199 (HDVR2 + 18" round dish) at BestBuy in store only purchases. BestBuy also gave me a $50 mail in rebate. I have read in other posts that some Tweeter stores were offering excellent deals if you ask, but they were not advertising them. The HDVR2 box says 40 hours recording, but others say 35 hours is more accurate. www.weakness.com sells modified HDVR2 units with larger hard drives or kits that can help you do the mod yourself. DTV is still offering 3 months of free HBO & Cinemax for new subscribers if you activate by April 15th. No UHF remote standard.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Do you have a kid? You may need 3 !


----------



## huskerhead (Oct 27, 2002)

Ultimate Electronics in Des Moines is offering the HDVR2 and a Samsung unit with a triple LNB for $249.00 after $100.00 rebate. they also are throwing in a $25.00 gift card.


----------

